
Rebus and the Anarchic Brain - rrrrobi
https://www.enthea.net/carhart-harris-and-friston-2019.html
======
0x8BADF00D
What happens when the bottom up sensory information consistently dominates any
and all previously held prior beliefs?

I don’t want to think of what kind of mental state that would be like. It
approaches a mental illness like schizophrenia.

~~~
sniglom
Think of it more like becoming a child for a while, rather than having
schizophrenia.

Or something related to meditation/mindfulness, focusing on sensory input.

------
fallingfrog
It would probably benefit everyone to take some psychedelics a couple times a
year if this is true. Reboot some of your assumptions.

I’ll bet there is also some natural variation in how strong the two networks
are too- I have always felt that I’m rather more open to new ideas than most
people. That’s just an impression though. I feel as though people are
frustratingly reluctant to see the world clearly instead of imposing their
worldview on it, which was probably acquired before they turned ten years old.
So when you talk to people about their religion or their ideological beliefs,
you often get the impression that you are suddenly talking to a child.

Anyway, there are probably advantages and disadvantages to both having weak
priors and strong priors- weak priors make your thinking very flexible and
clever, but slow you down a lot since you are constantly thinking about the
new information available. You can’t make quick judgments because you’re
always questioning things. Strong priors make you able to make very fast
decisions, but over time your beliefs get more and more out of sync with
reality.

If I had to guess that also potentially maps onto left wing/right wing. But I
would say that in absolute terms even the most open minded of us are probably
very biased in the direction of strong priors.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://qualiacomputing.com/2019/08/27/carhart-harris-
fristo...](https://qualiacomputing.com/2019/08/27/carhart-harris-
friston-2019-rebus-and-the-anarchic-brain/), which points to this.

